# Grub non parte

## dky

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei chiedere aiuto su uno strano problema che mi è capitato installando gentoo sul mio notebook.

Dopo aver terminato l'installazione e configurato grub con il dual boot con windows 7, al riavvio continua a partire il boot di windows e non grub.

Non riesco a capire il motivo, ho seguito come sempre la procedura riportata nell'handbook, l'unica differenza che credo ci sia è nell'hardware in quanto viene usata la tabella GPT. Ma non so se centri qualcosa a riguardo.

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi?

Grazie,

A presto.

----------

## bi-andrea

A me è capitato un tempo di impostarlo diversamente, perchè vedeva all'incontrario l'ordine dei dischi rigidi con un controller IDE.

se fai un 

```
fdisk -l
```

da linux anche live volendo, perchè windows non è ingrado e un copia incolla della tua impostazione in grub in

```
 /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

com'è impostato Windows e Gentoo la parte sopra non importa

----------

